# Imprimante brother inactive



## alex193 (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer la nouvelle Freebox. 
L'imprimante brother LC985 est bien en wifi mais elle reste inactive.
Je ne comprends pas quelle erreur j'ai commise.
Merci de m'aider.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 je ne connais ni la Freebox ni ton imprimante, mais as-tu essayé dans Préf syst / Imprimantes et scanners, d'ajouter l'imprimante (en plus de l'ancienne configuration) ?

Si tu ne la vois pas, c'est sans doute que l'imprimante n'est pas connectée à la box : il faut peut-être re-créer la connexion box-imprimante.


----------



## alex193 (13 Février 2013)

Merci, je vais essayer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h34 ----------

J'ai bien ajouté une imprimante dans Préférences etc.. , redémarrer l'ordinateur et l'imprimante, rien n'y fait...
Elle est bien en wifi, mais elle apparaît maintenant en hors ligne (j'ai essayé de retrancher en filaire)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------

Je ne comprends pas qu'une imprimante soit en wifi et apparaisse hors ligne ....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2013)

Difficile de t'aider sans connaitre le matériel.

Des idées en vrac :

- vérifier dans la box que l'imprimante y est connectée (liste des appareils connectés)
 (y a-t-il une procédure d'association à faire avec la box ?)

- mettre l'imprimante en IP fixe, vérifier par ping qu'elle est connectée à la box
- supprimer les config actuelles, et ajouter l'imprimante dans préf syst par son adresse IP

- si CD d'install compatible Mac, l'utiliser pour reconfigurer la connexion wifi.


----------



## alex193 (13 Février 2013)

Merci pour ton aide.


----------

